

A stackoverflow clone for User eXperience  - fun2have
http://uxexchange.com/

======
marcamillion
Vote me down if you like, but while I do agree that there are tons of clones -
I actually find value in some of the niche sites - that bring the same UX that
I am accustomed to, to a community that is knowledgeable about a niche I am
interested in.

There will likely be many of these sites going out of business indeed, however
the good ones will last. I really like the answers.onstartups.com version, and
there are a few other good ones.

Would be nice if people could customize the interface a lot more though.

------
billpg
Yet another stack exchange site.

Sorry if I seem negative, but I find it hard to get excited about these by
now.

~~~
vaksel
don't worry they'll all die off soon. Once they get out of beta, not many
people will be willing to pay $129/mo.

------
pclark
I really dislike the stackoverflow user experience :/

~~~
mistermann
Ya, but compared to what? I have _many_ issues with it, but overall, it is
excellent, and I think it will get much better over time. If you listen to the
SO podcasts, Jeff is extremely focused on user experience. For a site that was
built in such a short period of time, with so few developers, and had to
support the load it does, I think they've done just fine.

I will say though, that the interface for stackexchange users is sorely
lacking....there are really very few ways to customize your site. To be fair,
selling this as a service was an afterthought, but some crucial things (pre-
defining tags, for example) are still not available.

------
jrockway
Is there a stack exchange site for spelling? ("experiance"!?)

~~~
stcredzero
The title alone is enough to dissuade me from visiting. That particular kind
of misspelling is often a symptom of carelessness or ignorance.

